# Anyone going to/ or coming from Poppy Patch Farm Area?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Is anyone going to or coming from Poppy Patch Farm area in WA in 09? if so I may be interested in buying some goats from there and paying you to haul if you come close to idaho/wa borderline or even Spokane Wa area.  if anyone else is interested we could do a gas crash. . . and save money!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I probably will be but will not be going towards Idaho. . . . sorry.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I may be headed over that way, though as of now i dont know if i will be flying or driving. My goats live in Nampa ID at a friends. 
beth


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, let me know, Sparks. . . :shades: . . .


----------

